
Google Cloud Now Available in Sydney and Singapore - mosen
https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/
======
sirn
Since there seems to be some Google Cloud people on HN, I wonder if Google
Cloud PostgreSQL will be available in Singapore region sometimes soon?

~~~
crb
When it is Generally Available, I would expect it to be in all regions, but we
don't have a date to announce at this stage.

~~~
sirn
I understand about GA, but currently even MySQL isn't available, which is a
big bummer.

